

Why I use spaces over tabs - redsoxsouthie
http://jarrodoverson.com/blog/spaces-vs-tabs/

======
brokenparser
Editors which treat indentation spaces as tabs only do that some of the time,
which is annoying because it's inconsistent. There's also no need to
"experiment with configurations", that's just a load of crap. Just put a line
at the top or bottom of every file with the settings needed for that
particular file. You don't even need a specific editor, there are plug-ins
available for most IDEs and editors to read emacs or vim modelines. Anjuta
supports both out of the box.

------
fexl
Happy 50th birthday, TAB! I love you.

------
zalew

        this kind of           style
        is annoying            to read

